# Prozessor ?



## Controll (27. April 2003)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein Gigabyte GA-7IXE4 (AMD 750 chipset) Board in meinem Gehäuse und darauf steckt ein AMD Athlon (900Mhz) - Das dies schon nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist weiß ich ja, aber wie kann ich das teil am besten upgraden ?

Ich habe 639 Mb Sd-Ram drin, auf welche ich nicht verzichten möchte. Ich will also kein neues Board mit DDR Bausteinen kaufen.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage ...
Welche Prozessoren kann ich mir noch auf dieses Board stecken ?
Würde mir eigentlich am liebsten einen bei eBay ersteigern, weiß nun aber nicht welchen.

Folgende spezifikationen sind in der Boardanleitung gegeben:

Socket A for AMD® -K7 Athlon™ & Duron™ 200MHz FSB processors 
90*/95*/100/105*/110*/115* MHz FSB 
AUTO detect CPU voltage 

Weitere Infos: Hier

Was muss ich nun beim Kauf eines neuen AMD CPU's beachten ? Ich dachte an etwa 1500 Mhz.

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe, Vielen Dank im Voraus, Controll.


----------



## Tim C. (27. April 2003)

1500Mhz kannst du getrost knicken, da ab dem Athlon C der Systemtakt bei min. 133Mhz liegt und der FSB bei 266. Das höchste der Gefühle dürfte ein...lass mich nicht lügen...ich glaube es gibt noch nen B Athlon mit 1200Mhz(Nennt sich dann Athlon Thunderbird) der auf 100Mhz FSB läuft drüber geht nix mit dem Board. Drüber ist aber auch mit SD-RAM's nichts wirklich sinnvoll und effektiv.


----------



## sorashi (27. April 2003)

Also erstmal einen Athlon mit 1500 MHZ Realtakt gibt es nicht. Ich glaub das höchste ist ein 1.4GHZ
ich würde mal schauen, ob dein mainboard einen Athlon Xp unterstützt. bei manchen geht es mit einem biosupdate.
allerdings musst du dir im klaren sein was du mit deinem pc alles anstellst.

wenn du nur rumsurfst reicht dein pc völlig aus. Wenn du games zockst wie ut 2003 c&c generals cs(lol) brauchst du schon einen schnelleren proz.
ich würd sagen mind. einen xp 1800+ (1533MHZ) 
Wenn du aber mit 3d und videosbearbeitungsproggs rumarbeitest würde ich dir empfehlen DDR Ram zu holen, wen sie einfach die daten um einiges schneller ein und ausladen können.

Also informier dich mal wegen athlon xp. wenn nicht geht gibts ja noch den 1.4 GHz athlon, der aber ziemlich heiss wird. ich glaube der ist einer der heissesten proz.

oder hau dir Wasserkühlung rein und takte ein bisschen deinen 900er 
dann kommst du vielleicht auf 1.3 GHZ


----------



## Controll (27. April 2003)

das teil hat aber meines erachtens 200 mhz frontside bus ...

Details siehe: hier


----------



## sorashi (27. April 2003)

ich weis nicht genau warum, aber es wird immer verdoppelt.

ein proz. mit eigentlichen 100mhz wird als 200 angegeben
ein 133 als 266
und ein 166 als 333 (eigentlich 332)

is bei mir auch so. hab ein xp 2600+ und musste ihn im Bios auf 166 takten obwohl er eigentlich 333 hat


----------



## Controll (27. April 2003)

*[...]*

Ich denke mal, ich sollte mir lieber ein neues Board + CPU kaufen, da Leuchte und ich gerade festgestellt haben, das mein Board max. 1300 Mhz schafft.

Wie läuft das da jetzt mit meinem Ram ? DDR Ram kostet doch so s***** viel. - Kann ich meinen SD-Ram behalten ?

Greetz, Controll.


----------



## sorashi (27. April 2003)

oh puh ...

ich glaube nicht, weil ddr anders gebaut sind.

frag liebermal einen fachman


----------



## Grimreaper (27. April 2003)

Es gibt spezielle Boards die beide Ramsorten unterstützen. Empfehlen würd ich dir aber den SD-RAM zu verkaufen (bei e-Bay finds du bestimmt einen der dir das abnimmt  ) und dir DDR-RAM mit passendem Board zu kaufen.


----------



## El_Schubi (27. April 2003)

> DDR Ram kostet doch so s***** viel. - Kann ich meinen SD-Ram behalten ?



infineon 512mb sdram         114.00€
infineon 512mb ddr (pc266) 84.00€
infineon 512mb ddr (pc333) 89.00€
infineon 512mb ddr (pc400) 114.00€

sicher? 


mfg el


----------



## Rodpacker (28. April 2003)

Olla,
als Hauptrechner würde ich Dir auch empfehlen nen Neues Board und Proz zu holen..........  
DDR-Ram kriegst Du allerdings mittlerweile doch schon um einigiges billiger!!!!!!
z.b. http://www.zeg-shop.de

diese woche 512MB DDR 333(!!!!)  für 66,90

Wenn Du willst, habich auch noch nen 512 Riegel DDR Ram 266.....


mfg Rodpacker


----------



## the_great_rawuza (28. April 2003)

Elitegroup-boards unterstützen zum Teil die alten SD-RAMS noch, du kannst sie meistens sogar mischen!
Aber wie die anderen kann ich dir nur zu DDR-RAM raten. Billiger sind sie ja geworden.
Falls du dir zufälligerweise wirklich ein Elitegroup-Board besorgst, kauf dir auf jeden Fall einen 512er DDR Riegel. Die alten kannst du dazustecken und nach und nach mit DDRs ersetzen! (Hab ich so gemacht)


----------



## Tim C. (29. April 2003)

Also sorry, aber DDR und SD-RAM mischen ist so ziemlich die schlechteste Idee die man haben kann. Warum muss man sich denn unnötig viele potentielle Problemquellen schaffen ? 

Also entweder oder !


----------



## sorashi (29. April 2003)

naja also mischen geht eh net...

es gibt zwar board die beides unterstützen, aber dann kann man entweder DDR ODER SD nehmen. und wenn beides drin is, dann schraubt sich der ddr einfach so weit zurück, dass der sd nicht überhitzt (glaub ich)


----------



## the_great_rawuza (30. April 2003)

doch mischen ist möglich! wie genau das funktioniert weiß ich auch nicht, aber dann verliert der DDR wirklich ein wenig an Leistung!


----------



## sorashi (30. April 2003)

wenn wirklich geht dann verlier der ddr ram nicht nur ein bisschen an leistung würd ich sagen !

denn der taktunterschied ist schon groß und mainboard, die 2 verschiedene ramtaktfrequenzen unterstützen naja gibts net


----------

